# Daughterboard, Data CONSULT Cable, Willem Programmer



## ltmotorsports (Jun 12, 2007)

Selling a new daughterboard, a new data consult cable and a new willem programmer..I bought this last year for a Altima project but since, I have abandoned the project for a VW GTI and I am selling these parts that are NEW, make me an offer and I will take paypal only, unless you live close by.
call me at 2403136818, serious inquiries only...$130 for all three, s/h included.


----------

